# New....Is this a good gun?



## mustangred (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been looking for a 1911 style .45. I have found one on a local website. It looks to be pretty nice but I neve heard of the brand. Its a LLAMA MAX II L/F .45 for 350$ Is this a good gun thats worth the money?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Llama quality was suspect, and reliability is hit and miss.

Personally, I'd pass.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pass on the Lamma and look at a RIA, S&W 1911, SA, instead.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^What they said. :smt033

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## mustangred (Nov 17, 2008)

Alright I'll probably pass on it I have also found a rock island and a norinco 1911 .45.. I'm trying to figure out the brands to look for.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Of the 3, I would recommend the RIA. Stay away from the LLama. just my .02:smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have heard people that I consider knowledgable express the opinion that both RIA and Norinco are 'decent,' as far as reliability and accuracy. 

I have never heard good things said about Llama, and I have fired a Llama revolver that was very unimpressive.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Back in the late 'fifties, a friend of mine bought a Llama M1911 in .38 Super.

I fired the first round out of his gun and experienced a separated case, which kept the pistol out of action most of the day. Later we got the remaining case out of the chamber and cleared the jam.
So, maybe so that was faulty ammunition.

Later took many ground squirrels with the .38 Super without a hitch. His gun was about equal to the commercial Colt of the period. Have seen a few other Llamas since of about the same vintage, all of which appeear to be equal to good M1911 quality. Can't say about current Llamas.

Bob Wright


----------



## mustangred (Nov 17, 2008)

I have read about the norinco 1911s and I have only read good things about them this is the one im looking at http://www.golsn.com/listings/outdoor_adventure/firearms/571613.html

I'm also looking at this but I don't know if they are any good http://www.golsn.com/listings/outdoor_adventure/firearms/600528.html


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mustangred said:


> I'm also looking at this but I don't know if they are any good http://www.golsn.com/listings/outdoor_adventure/firearms/600528.html


Now you're not even comparing remotely similar firearms. What do you want that for? If you want a gun for range shooting and/or self defense, you might want to rethink that firearm. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Llama, Norinco, and Star 1911's are considered not "real 1911's Being the parts form Colt and other clones will not fit them. buying any of these guns isn't a high priority to any of the 1911 guys mainly because you have a real prolific design that is not really the design and make it harder to find parts for.

That being sais I've fired the Llama and Star but not the Norinco. Of the ones I got to fire they were pretty god guns and seemed to group and cycle pretty well. I had heard some pretty good things about the Norinco. Would I have one? Probably not. Because I don't want to have to hunt parts for the thing should it fail for whatever reason down the road. If I'm looking for a 1911 I'd much rather have one of the more true 1911 designed guns. A Springfield, Colt, Kimber, Para Ord, etc.


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

Actually, Norinco 1911s will fit Colt parts. They are the closest in the budget range you'll find to true mil spec. It surprised me, too. Next I would look at Rock Island Armory. I would not buy a Llama anything, ever.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have found that I am never happy with a pistol unless it really suits my requirements and is of good quality. I know it's been said before, but save a little longer and invest in something that has known reliability. 

I suggest the Springfield Armoy Milspec. It is solid, reliable, and well made. And the price is quite reasonable. I went out and got a Kimber for over $1,000. and I actually prefer my Springfield Milspec, which was less than half that when I bought it. As a self defense pistol it is utterly reliable with any ammunition I have tried. I saw several other solid pistols recommended in this thread. You could do well with any of them. 

So I suggest that you just keep putting a little away until you can afford something that is right for you. The wait and the anticipation will be worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

As previously stated...I would pass. Just search the web, and you will find enough complaints


----------

